# My family is growing



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

And for the first time in 16 years, it doesn't mean we are getting another dog. 
I thought I was going to be getting a grandson in October. Todays ultrasound was quite a surprise, as it showed twins. 
I think my daughter is a little bit shocked right now, as twins don't run in our family. 
We won't know if they are both boys for a couple more weeks.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## MikoMN (Nov 29, 2016)

Wahoo!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

Congrats!


----------



## weez (Sep 26, 2014)

Congratulations! My kids go to school with many sets of twins. Seems to happen more now than in the last generation!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

They are both boys, and identical twins. 
Can't wait for them to get here.


----------



## dodge (Mar 13, 2017)

Such sweet news! Your family must be thrilled. October will be here before you know it. Godspeed to your daughter as she navigates the dog days of summer with a twin pregnancy.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Congratulations to you and your family!


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Congratulations - such exciting news!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

My family could use a few prayers. 
They are putting my daughter in the hospital. The smaller baby has restricted blood flow in the umbilical cord. 
They may have to be delivered over 3 months early.


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

We will keep you in our thoughts and prayers TR.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Praying


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

So far so good. Steroid injections helped increase the flow. She was able to leave the hospital, but is being monitored very closely. They are just trying to hold off on delivering them, until the smallest baby has developed enough. They are still very tiny at 15 ounces, and 1lb 11 ounces. Just hoping for a couple of more weeks before we welcome Mason, and Grayson into the world.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

That's encouraging news! Will keep you all in my prayers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikoMN (Nov 29, 2016)

How many weeks are they now? I tried to figure it out from previous posts, but couldn't quite find the math.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

That's probably my fault. I just gave a rounded off number, and not the due date. She's only 23 weeks now. If possible, the Drs are hoping for 30 weeks, and need the smallest baby to be at least a lb. He's almost there, and gained 2 ounces over the past week.


----------



## cagirl95682 (Jul 12, 2017)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Some days you just have to smile.
Grayson is now at 2 lbs, and Mason 1 lb 4 oz


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Today we welcomed Mason 2lbs 2oz, and Grayson 4lbs 8oz into the family. 
They are so very cute, and tiny. I can't wait until they let us hold them.


----------



## MikoMN (Nov 29, 2016)

Super exciting! Did all go well?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Yes 
While very small, they are doing good. 
Both breathing own their own.
Due to them being preemie, and Mason being micro preemie size they are in the NICU. Both have feeding tubes, and Mason also on IV but all of this was expected. 
Me holding Grayson.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

My daughter holding Mason.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

They're so precious. Congratulations!


----------



## Betty (Apr 14, 2016)

I am so sorry, our prayers are with her and the baby.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Betty said:


> I am so sorry, our prayers are with her and the baby.


There is absolutely nothing to be sorry about. We were praying for 30 weeks before delivery, and she was able to carry them for 34 weeks.
But continued prayers are always welcome.


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

So glad they made it as far as they did  Hope they continue to grow in the NICU and that you can take them home "relatively" soon. Mason (and Grayson! -- I totally thought both pictures were of Mason at first glance) sure are cute


----------



## MikoMN (Nov 29, 2016)

Glad to hear all went well. Sounds like the surfactants in the lungs are developed and doing their job. I didnt notice any jaundice in the pics either. They look pretty good....No they look perfect. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Would be very easy to get them mixed up, if it wasn't for the size difference. They are identical twins. One cell that splits into two.

She had steroid shots, the week before the delivery date. I'm sure that's one of the reasons they are breathing on their own.
Thank you, I think they are perfect too.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Update on the boys. 
Grayson has been out of the NICU, and able to go home. Mason has to wait until he gains more weight, but that is the only thing keeping him there.
Mason is now 3lbs 3 oz
Grayson was 5lb 8oz last Tuesday. 
I'm sure he's gained weight since then.
Pictures from my visit with them today.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

The boys first professional pictures. As grandma, I think they are too cute.
You can tell their father is a police officer by the outfit.


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

oh they are soooo cute! Makes me want another one... then I remember how they turn into toddlers  So sweet!

Are they both home now?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Yes, they are home.
Mason got to come home a little over a week ago. They have to be fed every 3 hours 24/7 until January. I think my daughter will be walking dead, from lack of sleep long before that time.


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

texasred said:


> Yes, they are home.
> Mason got to come home a little over a week ago. They have to be fed every 3 hours 24/7 until January. I think my daughter will be walking dead, from lack of sleep long before that time.


Yay  I can't imagine having twins. I've been exhausted just having one be a baby at a time. Finish feeding one just to start feeding the other and start over...


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

She's learned you have to feed them both at the same time. It's not a easy task to get down. But it's the only way to get any sleep at night.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

TR - how have I been missing this post all these months??? Congrats them being born and having them both home!! They are adorable!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Just a picture on how well the boys are doing. Their first trip to the zoo.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

This is just crazy I missed this ...
First... Congratulations, and Thank God they are both here and perfect... and WOW... How beautiful!

I am all teared up... Wow!!


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

congratulations, and enjoy the human babies


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

And in the bink of a eye, they are having their first birthday. 
I am head over heals in love with my grandsons.


----------

